# sorry



## Dawn B (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry - I thought this was the appropriate forum based on the content in the first half of my post. I will repost elsewhere. Thx to those who answered


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I can move the original with the responses to a new forum if you like. Just let me know. Good luck on TAM


----------

